# Inquiry Regarding Lipoedema



## Munchausen (Apr 20, 2016)

Alright, first off, I don't post here often, but I do appreciate all the different points of view, and in fact, that's exactly what I'd like to see now.

Second, this is for a work of fiction I'm in the process of writing, with a selective focus on procedural realism. I don't yet know what I'm talking about, nor do I know what everyone goes through. Any information obtained will be to help me conceptually.

With my disclaimer out of the way, here's my topic:

I'm writing a story in which one of the main characters has Lipoedema, and I could use some input. I would appreciate if any of you living with the condition, or who know people who have, could relay to me your experiences. Everything would be helpful. Have you noticed any changes in your day to day tasks and activities? Are interpersonal interactions affected in any way? What about healthcare? What is it like to interact with doctors regarding Lipoedema? Are there any special considerations one must take because of it?

Thank you for reading this, and I appreciate any and all input. I'm sorry if anything seems insensitive, or ignorant. I want to hear your stories; the more, the better.

If there's anything that you wouldn't want to post in the public forum, you're more than welcome to message me about it (assuming you're more comfortable telling a complete stranger things).


----------

